

Show HN: Fitwatchr - mobile Fitbit calorie and activity tracker - dotnetkow
http://fitwatchr.com/apps.html

======
dotnetkow
Hi all - creator here. Fitwatchr was built using PhoneGap Build and Kendo UI
Mobile. Happy to answer questions about how it works or using PhoneGap to
write apps. Thanks.

